# Thumb Spica cast?



## mksmith713

Another cast coding question.

Thumb Spica cast.
Aagin, the work effort is greater and it requires more material than a SAC so I don't want to code a short arm cast.
I saw an old superbill that had the materials coded as a SAC (Q-4010) plus L3907.
That somehow doesn't seem right either as the L code is a DME code.
There's also no CPT code for thumb spica cast.

Any suggestions on this one too?


----------



## mbort

we use 29085 for our thumb spica casts


----------



## mksmith713

What Q code do you use for supplies?


----------



## mbort

see Q4013 thru Q4016


----------



## mksmith713

Are you coding Ulna Gutter and Thumb Spica splints with regular Short Arm splint codes?


----------



## mksmith713

Any chance of coding 29125 *AND* 29130 ?

My guess is NO but it never hurts to inquire....


----------

